# Outrageous Jobs Celebrities Have Staff Members For



## Stroodlepuff (25/2/14)

Oprah has a full time bra handler...

See more here


----------



## Melinda (25/2/14)

Well if I had Mariah Carey's money I would also hire someone to hold my glass to my lips....sheesh any idea how nice that would be.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

